# Penn 560L Slammer



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Penn 560L Slammer used 3 times, before I started to switch to conventional stuff, like New (fresh filled with Sufix Tritanum 17lb.)
165.00 shipped (lower 48)


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Price drop to 145.00 shipped (lower 48) Till 31 July after that I'll move it elsewhere, Thanks for looking


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Just thinking, I mite be up for a trade, as long as it's in as nice of condition, Just a thought, What's out there


----------



## tightlinesreels (Jul 1, 2013)

What you looking for?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I'm looking for something that holds 300yd of either mono or braid,


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Deal!!!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

That's funny


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Deal!!!


 Thanks Ol Buddy, it's almost as good as "Cajun Red" .

Let me clarify, Looking for something that will hold 300yd of 30lb braided line or something that holds 300yd of 20lb mono. 

I could just buy something but I don't want to add to the stock pile of reels sitting on my shelf


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

This is one that is MADE IN THE USA right?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> This is one that is MADE IN THE USA right?


Had to check, it's not


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Please close, it's going to a family member to get him started.


----------

